# Best black gravel that keeps color?



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

My first mistake was going with Top fin black gravel
which is starting to lose the black. Which black gravel
would you guys get? Estes? Petsmart,LFS,Petco, any shop,
just want to see which is the best.  (No sand please)


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jul 20, 2010)

i have petco but i have only had it a week and i will admit its dark but it even warns you on the bag not to rub the gravel together because color loss ( this is inevitable when you are vacuuming the gravel)


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been using 'Aqua Terra' that I got from my LFS. It says black sand on the bag but the pebble size is larger than I would call sand. It has held up well in my 10 gallon planted and it's been in there for over a year.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Crushed black lava rock will definitely hold its color and is quite cheap.

You could even use Eco-Complete if you want a substrate with high CEC and if you find it for cheap.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

Eco Complete is $17.99 on petco.com right now, with free shipping on $49+ orders. If you can afford it, you'll get much more out of EC than plain gravel.


----------



## SpeedKilz (Mar 18, 2011)

I've used Eco Complete in the past and it kept its color. If I remember correctly, it's not necessary to rinse the substrate, it's safe to use as is. If planting, you're going to want to use root tabs. Not as nutrient rich as something like Amazonia.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Crushed black lava rock will definitely hold its color and is quite cheap.
> 
> You could even use Eco-Complete if you want a substrate with high CEC and if you find it for cheap.


I thought Eco-complete is crushed lava rock, no?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Look in rock yards that sell in bulk and bags to landscapers, masons and other trades. 
Real rock will hold its color. Coated rock will not. 
There are 2 gravel to pebble sized materials that are black or nearly black found near me. 

One is a bit large as a substrate, but is a great accent. That is Mexican Beach Pebbles. 
The other is a gravel called Sage Creek. Note that each store may call the rock something different. Go get samples. Test for GH, KH, pH and TDS changes in the water. These types of stores do not mind you taking a little baggie of rock home to test. Bring a sharpie, too, so you can label the baggies, just in case there are more than one rock you like.


----------



## Marko_Sp (Jun 5, 2010)

Seachem Flourite black is one of very best dark gravel. It is not cheap but it will last for long time.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Eco-complete, Carib Sea Flourite, and avoid the clown puke retail stuff


----------

